# un fond de couleur dans Mail!!??



## tunkajazz (31 Janvier 2005)

Question a un euro: 
comment envoyer un mail avec un fond de couleur unie?

Je parle bien sûr du logiciel Mail sous OS X.3!

Merci


----------



## Bilbo (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue. 

Apple Mail lit très bien les courriels en HTML mais ne sait pas les créer. Je ne peux pas te donner plus de détails puisque cet aspect des choses ne m'a jamais intéressé.  Tu peux toujours faire une recherche avec comme requête "envoyer mail HTML", je pense que ça devrait donner quelque chose. 

À+


----------



## Inor (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour.

Moi aussi, j'aimerais faire des fonds colorés, envoyer des Smileys aux ami(e)s, ... avec Mail.
Il semble que ce sera possible avec TIGER.  
Voir forum Apple :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@737.E2X4aCxtNs4.4@.68a4c9f9/0

Mais, il paraît que ça peut aussi poser problèmes :  

http://www.birdhouse.org/etc/evilmail.html

http://docs.info.apple.com/article....kbase.info.apple.com&showButton=false&randomV


----------

